

Ask HN: Best (up-to-date) books for learning Java EE? - mikenwani

I&#x27;ll be beginning an internship position shortly for a large company in a Java web development position, and I was hoping some kind folks could refer me to your favorite go-to references for studying Java EE, and Java web development (incorporating the cloud)?<p>Thank you
======
lmm
You don't want Java EE if you can possibly avoid it. If this is your first
time doing web development you'll probably need something specific to the
framework in use wherever you're interning (there are useful general things to
learn, but you need to have a base of examples before you can start to make
sense of the general principles). See if you can find out the specific
framework they're using, and then look at their tutorials - or better still,
start writing a webapp using it.

~~~
mikenwani
Thanks for the reply.

That's interesting, the thought didn't occur to me that they'd be using a
framework for their web development. Do the large corporations that make money
off of Java cloud applications use frameworks for their development?

~~~
lmm
I can't speak for every corporation, but all those I've worked for have used
frameworks. I mean, it would be stupid to repeat the common code in every
application. A very minimalistic place might just use JSP for templating and
maybe something like Spring-MVC for controllers, but more commonly there'll be
a full-scale web framework; I've mainly seen Struts (unpleasant but usable),
Tapestry (horrible) and Wicket (divine). I've heard Play is getting popular in
recent years (I've been working exclusively in Scala for the last year or two,
so I'm not so up to date on Java trends).

